

On Being a Senior Engineer - zdw
http://www.kitchensoap.com/2012/10/25/on-being-a-senior-engineer/#

======
_random_
It seems to be focused on extracting value from employees, so here is a few of
mine to ensure the balance:

Mature engineers don't agree to work for a lower salary just because the
problem is "interesting".

Mature engineers don't work uncompensated overtime.

Mature engineers ensure that both their personal contribution and that of
their peers' is given credit for and rewarded accordingly.

